# Tapatalk problems



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok i have some problems with the Tapatalk app on this board only. Ok here goes:

1. No matter what i do, the read/unread green "bar" on the left side of forums will not change. New post in a read forum? Still shows read. No unreads in a slow forum? Still shows unread.

2. The green/gray read/unread bubble on individual threads is always gray. In other words, every thread shows up as read.

3. Quoting a post leaves no room between the quote and my signature. Not really an issue but kinda annoying.

Like i said, these problems only happen on rootz and no other boards. I have tried clearing data already. Does anyone know what's wrong?

Sent from my pocket-sized, Linux-based computer using electromagnetic radiation... and Tapatalk.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I have problems too, I have it set to "jump to first unread" but it always takes me a few pages later then when I left off (for instance if I last viewed a thread on page 5, then come back later and the thread is up to page 10, when I enter the thread it takes me to page 8 instead of 5 where I left off).

It's annoying but it's one of my top 5 apps I use so I deal with it.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a ton of problems with the app, too. I gave up on them ever fixing the stupid thing.


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

Having the same issue. A shame really, makes things far more difficult then it needs to be. I try to subscribe to any thread that I reply to or interest in. It's not perfect, but it's a solution. Tapatalk has always had issues, seems the developers just don't care.


----------

